# Solarobo - the spiritual sequel of Tail Concerto



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 16, 2010)

For DS!


----------



## Runefox (Mar 16, 2010)

Neat. I missed the original, but I believe I recall hearing quite good things about it. I'll keep a look out for this one.


----------



## lionalliance (Mar 16, 2010)

After seeing the characters design, i really want to play this :3


----------



## Tycho (Mar 16, 2010)

Hmm, something to wash the "blah boring" taste of FFTA2 and Suikoden Tierkreis out of my DS' mouth, perhaps?

EDIT: I shouldn't be that hard on Suikoden, I really need to play it more before passing judgment.  But FFTA2 was heinously boring/too damn EASY/bullshitty "LOL U MISS ON A 99% HIT CHANCE ATTACK 3 TIMES IN A ROW" at times and had an abysmal ending.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 16, 2010)

Tierkreis is fine, but that's what you get for playing FFTAx games.

Anyway, because this is their anniversary game, CyberConnect2 will make this worth it.


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 16, 2010)

This better be localised because I want it. 3


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 16, 2010)

Well Tail Concerto was localized...


----------



## Envy (Mar 17, 2010)

Oooo~~~


Hopefully this time the controls won't feel like your constantly moving on ice.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 17, 2010)

Wut, TC controls were fine.


----------



## Envy (Mar 18, 2010)

No, no they weren't :C


----------



## Mentova (Mar 18, 2010)

What is that? Super-weeabo furry game for the DS?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What is that? Super-weeabo furry game for the DS?



Well the first game was brought to the US and-

*looks @ profile with Live tag*

-oh nevermind, it's just some kid who thinks he's playing video games.


----------



## Anuv (Mar 19, 2010)

gasp furries i really gotta play now


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 19, 2010)

Sometimes I wonder what is the brain capacity of Live player who is also a furry. :/


----------



## Anuv (Mar 19, 2010)

the only "Live" that I play on is Games for Windows - Live, stupid


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What is that? Super-weeabo furry game for the DS?


 Wut?


----------



## Envy (Mar 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What is that? Super-weeabo furry game for the DS?




You got that? Anything that is even remotely Japanese is SUPAH WEEABOO ZOMG.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 20, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Well the first game was brought to the US and-
> 
> *looks @ profile with Live tag*
> 
> -oh nevermind, it's just some kid who thinks he's playing video games.


Dude I haven't been on XBL in like a few months. I've been playing shit on my PC. 

Also you have no room to talk about tastes for hobbies since you jack off to overly buff animal people.



Envy said:


> You got that? Anything that is even remotely  Japanese is SUPAH WEEABOO ZOMG.



Well from looking at the page everything had an anime art style and everything is in japanese so yes, I would say it is a weeabo game.




Anuv said:


> the only "Live" that I play on is Games for Windows -  Live, stupid



DON'T LET HIM KNOW THAT! WE'RE LESSER BEINGS FOR HAVING GAMES FOR WINDOWS LIVE! :V


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Dude I haven't been on XBL in like a few months. I've been playing shit on my PC.
> 
> Also you have no room to talk about tastes for hobbies since you jack off to overly buff animal people.
> 
> ...



And musclefurs have nothing to do with the gaming so...

lol and next thing you'll tell me is that avatar the last airbender is weaboo

and Windows Live is crap still - applying XBOX shit to PCs!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 20, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> And musclefurs have nothing to do with the gaming so...
> 
> lol and next thing you'll tell me is that avatar the last airbender is weaboo
> 
> and Windows Live is crap still - applying XBOX shit to PCs!


Avatar the last airbender is weeabo.

And it's not my fault I was forced to use it for bioshock 2.

And I don't care if your weird fetish has anything to do with gaming I'm going to mock you for it anyways :V


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 20, 2010)

o ur crazeh opinyunz


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Dude I haven't been on XBL in like a few months. I've been playing shit on my PC.


But you still use it. 



Heckler & Koch said:


> Also you have no room to talk about tastes for hobbies since you jack off to overly buff animal people.


I don't _anyone_ would view that as a hobbies.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Well from looking at the page everything had an anime art style and everything is in japanese so yes, I would say it is a weeabo game.


It's japanese made game, What do you want?



Heckler & Koch said:


> And it's not my fault I was forced to use it for bioshock 2.


 OH POOR YOU!



Heckler & Koch said:


> And I don't care if your weird fetish has anything to do with gaming I'm going to mock you for it anyways :V


Your bitching about someone's fetish on Fur Affinity Forums

*Fur Affinity Forums*


*Fur Affinity*


*Fur *


*Affinity *

*Fur Affinity*

*Fur*

*Affinity*


----------



## Mentova (Mar 20, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> But you still use it.
> 
> 
> I don't _anyone_ would view that as a hobbies.
> ...


I might just go play XBL later today to piss you off even more :V

And I want a japanese made game that does not look like SUPAR KAWAII ANIMUZ. Mario doesn't look like anime, Resident Evil and Silent Hill doesn't. What do they have in common? They're good games.

Also what nasty fetish are you hiding since you seem to fly to the aid of someone getting called out for theirs? Got somethin' to hide?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 20, 2010)

RE and SH are actually done in the US then brought to Japan. Same with DMC.

Oh and RE5 and the later SH games are crap.

They're good yes, but not because they're not weaboo games.

A shitty game with weaboo features is Sands of Destruction. This ain't that.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I might just go play XBL later today to piss you off even more :V


What?

I _really_ don't care you play that shit or not.



Heckler & Koch said:


> And I want a japanese made game that does not look like SUPAR KAWAII ANIMUZ. Mario doesn't look like anime, Resident Evil and Silent Hill doesn't. What do they have in common? They're good games.


What do they have in common? 

They're dead fan franchises



Heckler & Koch said:


> Also what nasty fetish are you hiding since you seem to fly to the aid of someone getting called out for theirs? Got somethin' to hide?


He's my friend


----------



## Mentova (Mar 20, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> What?
> 
> I _really_ don't care you play that shit or not.
> 
> ...


If you didn't care then why are you all up in arms over the fact that I have an XBL account? Obviously you care. :V



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> RE and SH are actually done in the US  then brought to Japan. Same with DMC.
> 
> Oh and RE5 and the later SH games are crap.
> 
> ...



5 was pretty mediocre, I'll give you that, but SH:SM was a kickass game. Also I'm pretty sure the original RE games were not done in the US, correct me if I'm wrong.

Also if it isn't a weeabo game with furries, what _is _it then, enlighten me.

(PS: this whole elitist attitude is one of the things that is killing gaming btw)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If you didn't care then why are you all up in arms over the fact that I have an XBL account? Obviously you care. :V


No I don't, I'm just calling you a retard for having one.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 20, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> No I don't, I'm just calling you a retard for having one.


How does having an XBL account give someone mental retardation? I had no idea my dad, sister, all of my friends, and pretty much everyone I went to highschool with was mentally retarded.

Does having a steam account and a gaming PC cancel out the mental retardation or am I doomed forever?!!? I NEED TO KNOW! D=


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 20, 2010)

Live is the reason why gaming is becoming horrible. >: (

Also, Tail Concerto and Solarobo are generally just that - games. The characters themselves don't evoke the typical animu (that honor belongs to kemonomimi designs, which this ain't).


----------



## Foxstar (Mar 21, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Live is the reason why gaming is becoming horrible. >: (



Yeah because in the Xband/Mplayer days people were never dicks on the internet. Never.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 21, 2010)

That's because it wasn't as mainstream.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Live is the reason why gaming is becoming horrible. >: (
> 
> Also, Tail Concerto and Solarobo are generally just that - games. The characters themselves don't evoke the typical animu (that honor belongs to kemonomimi designs, which this ain't).


No the reason gaming is becoming horrible is companies like EA and Activision being fucking cunts, and asshole pirates making said companies being even more cunts with bullshit DRM. Live has nothing to do with it.

I see, but what kinda of games are they? I have no idea what those games are.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 22, 2010)

lolwut - pirates are doing their own business - the corporates just want to be greedier than ever

Adventure games


----------



## Envy (Mar 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Also you have no room to talk about tastes for hobbies since you jack off to overly buff animal people.



I'm sure this has truly swayed many people's minds to your side of the argument, and endeared you to many people, united in their inability to distinguish between the argument and the arguer.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Well from looking at the page everything had an anime art style and everything is in japanese so yes, I would say it is a weeabo game.



Yeah, how dare this Japanese game be in Japanese! Everything should be in English, no matter the origin, and cater fully to the American need.



Heckler & Koch said:


> If you didn't care then why are you all up in arms over the fact that I have an XBL account? Obviously you care. :V



They don't really care so much as they were mocking you for seemingly embodying the stereotypical Xbox Live player. What with your immediate dismissal of something solely because it was Japanese, with a Japanese art direction. Heaven forbid anything looking like the average cartoon from it's country of origin.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 24, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> lolwut - pirates are doing their own business - the corporates just want to be greedier than ever
> 
> Adventure games


If people didn't pirate like cheap assholes DRM wouldn't exist in the first place.


Envy said:


> BAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!! SOMEONE DOESN'T LIKE AN ANIME ART STYLE BAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWW!!!


That's all I got from that.

Oh, and how am I a "stereotypical XBL player", I haven't called anyone a n*gger, noob, bad, scrub, etc. If anything _you're _being a stereotypical weeabo by getting all up-in-arms and offended when someone says they don't like anime-styled stuff.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 24, 2010)

And if companies who make billions and stop complaining about the small loss, they'd actually have better customers.

Also generic XBL players hate anything unwest.


----------



## Envy (Mar 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If anything _you're _being a stereotypical weeabo by getting all up-in-arms and offended when someone says they don't like anime-styled stuff.



It's not that you say you don't like anime-styled stuff. It's your immediate dismissal and derision of something with not even any cursory research done on the game in question, based on a single image of an article in a language you don't know.

It's the equivalent of looking at, say, _Fallout: New Vegas_ and going 'Lol the 50's are over, guys :V'


----------

